# Nicht-summender Monitor gesucht



## Foradon10k (15. Juli 2017)

Hi,

 

ich habe mir vor kurzem den Samsung U28E590D geholt. Der Monitor ist grundsätzlich ganz gut, allerdings summt er ständig. Einfach absolut unerträglich auf Dauer. Eine kurze Recherche im Internet ergab, dass das an der Hintergrundbeleuchtung liegt. http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/shownews_faq104.html

 

Die Helligkeit wird über die Blink-Frequenz gesteuert, und das summt dann halt im hörbaren Bereich, wenn die Helligkeit nicht hoch genug ist (der Samsung summt aber übrigens auch bei maximaler Helligkeit). Daher summen wohl die meisten Monitore.

 

Wie auch immer, mein alter LG summt kein bisschen. Hab den Samsung jetzt zurückgeschickt und suche einen neuen Monitor. In den Testberichten wird das summen meist nicht erwähnt, also kann mir jemand einen empfehlen, der von den Spezifikationen ähnlich ist wie der Samsung? Ich suche was ab 27 Zoll und UHD. Und eben OHNE Summen ^^ G-Sync wäre mir lieber als Free-Sync, aber ist nicht so wichtig welches, da ich mir eh ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen werde.

 

Hier der Samsung: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00WUACE4S/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

 

Viele Grüße

 

Fora


----------



## eMJay (17. Juli 2017)

Also meine alten Samsungs hier summen nicht.


----------



## Foradon10k (18. Juli 2017)

und die da wären?


----------



## spectrumizer (19. Juli 2017)

Hab zwar keine 27", aber 3x 24" von Samsung (S24E390HL) und kann ebenfalls bei keinem der Monitore ein Summen oder Pfeifen oder sonstige Störgeräusche feststellen.


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2017)

Sind zwar nur 24er..... BX2450 und P2450 und wie gesagt alt.


----------

